# www.myquiz2win.de wirbt mit 999x-ter Besucher per Mail



## Marco001 (21 August 2008)

Wie die Überschrift sagt, ich bekam eine Email mit dem Inhalt und Betreff, ich hätte einen IPod Touch gewonnen, da ich der 999x-te Besucher der Seite währe. Dann muss man auf der Seite anfangen, 10 Fragen schnellstmöglich zu beantworten, was mit Handynummer anfängt. Schnellstmöglich wohl, um Druck zu machen, damit Kunden nicht zuerst die AGBs lesen und befürchten, der tolle IPod geht ihnen durch die Lappen wenn sie zu langsam sind.
Haben noch mehr Leute Mails dieses Anbieters bekommen?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2008)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de wirbt mit 999x-ter Besucher per Mail*



Marco001 schrieb:


> Schnellstmöglich wohl, um Druck zu machen, damit Kunden nicht zuerst die AGBs lesen und befürchten, der tolle IPod geht ihnen durch die Lappen wenn sie zu langsam sind.





			
				AGB tief unten schrieb:
			
		

> Durch Abschluss des Abonnementvertrags erhält der Spieler das Recht, einmal wöchentlich an dem Spiel myquiz2win teilnehmen und den Wochenpreis sich zu erspielen erhalten zu können.
> 
> *Im Gegenzug wird der Spieler verpflichtet, einen Abonnementsbeitrag von 4,99 EUR (inkl. USt.) pro Woche zu zahlen. *Die Zahlung des Abonnementsbeitrags erfolgt am Anfang der individuellen Spielperiode durch Belastung des Mobilfunkbetreibers des Spielers. Der Betrag wird auf der monatlichen Mobilfunkrechnung des Spielers separat ausgewiesen. Der Spieler stimmt einer derartigen Belastung zu.
> Nach jeweils vier Spielperioden erhält der Spieler per kostenfreier SMS einen Reminder zur Kostenkontrolle, der neben dem bereits gezahlten Teilnahmebetrag auch auf die Kündigungsmöglichkeit hinweist.


...


----------



## katzenjens (21 August 2008)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de wirbt mit 999x-ter Besucher per Mail*

Bööööser SPAM!
Anbieter ist berühmt-berüchtigt durch Datensammel- und SPAM-Aktionen.
Aussschnitt aus den AGB:



> *Abschluss und Inhalt des Abonnementvertrags*
> Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme am Spiel ist der Abschluss eines Abonnementsvertrags. Der Abschluss des Abonnementvertrags setzt eine erfolgreiche Registrierung durch den Spieler (Angebot) und eine Freischaltung durch PLANET49 (Annahme) voraus.
> 
> Die Registrierung beginnt durch Angabe der Mobilfunknummer auf der Internet-Registrierungsseite und durch Anklicken der "Weiter"-Taste. Anschließend übersendet PLANET49 an die angegebene Nummer einen Freischaltcode und ein automatisch erstelltes Passwort. Der Nutzer muss nun den übersandten Freischaltcode auf der Internetseite auf der erschienen Folgeseite eingeben und auf "Weiter" klicken. Erst dadurch ist die Registrierung abgeschlossen. PLANET49 nimmt das vom Spieler durch die Registrierung abgegebene Angebot durch Freischaltung des Spielers an. Der Spieler verzichtet auf einen Zugang der Annahmeerklärung.





> Im Gegenzug wird der Spieler verpflichtet, einen Abonnementsbeitrag von 4,99 EUR (inkl. USt.) pro Woche zu zahlen. Die Zahlung des Abonnementsbeitrags erfolgt am Anfang der individuellen Spielperiode durch Belastung des Mobilfunkbetreibers des Spielers. Der Betrag wird auf der monatlichen Mobilfunkrechnung des Spielers separat ausgewiesen. Der Spieler stimmt einer derartigen Belastung zu.
> Nach jeweils vier Spielperioden erhält der Spieler per kostenfreier SMS einen Reminder zur Kostenkontrolle, der neben dem bereits gezahlten Teilnahmebetrag auch auf die Kündigungsmöglichkeit hinweist.


ACHTUNG! Im Gegensatz zu den bekannten Nutzlosanbietern wird der Betrag direkt vom Handy abgebucht bzw. bei Laufzeitverträgen abgerechnet!

Es versteht sich von selbst, dass man auf diese SPAM nicht reinfallen soll. Der Anbieter schaltet übrigens bei den grossen Internetportalen immer noch fleissig Werbung, völlig ungehindert und ungeniert.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## lisa_2812 (28 August 2008)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de wirbt mit 999x-ter Besucher per Mail*

Hallo
ich bin auch eine der 999x 
scheint ja an alle gegangen zu sein unere tochter auch und 6 bekante von denen ich es weis 
lg biggi


----------



## stachel6462 (21 November 2008)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de "Gewinnspiel" | Falle über Handyrechnung!!*

Hallo Ihr! 
:wall: 
Ich bin genau wie hier schon gepostet, über selbes per Newsletter angeworbene (und nicht als kostenpflichtig oder mit Aboverpflichtung angekündigte) Gewinnspiel in die Abofalle von ***.myquiz2win.de getappt! :warning: die URL ist inzwischen nicht mehr erreichbar, gestern war sie es noch!!!!
Dieses Gewinnspiel auf der Site fand über Handynummer und Erhalt einer TAN per SMS statt. Daß ich damit aber automatisch in ein Gewinnspiel-Abo gerate, mit wöchentlicher Abbuchung von 4,99 € auf der Handyrechnung, ob ich mitmache oder nicht, wurde mir nicht im Entferntesten klar! 
Dieser Umstand wurde mir beim Registriervorgang zu keiner Zeit vorlegt, etwa mit einem Weiter- oder Ablehnen-Button am Ende. Auch bekam ich keinen Verweis auf Widerrufs-/Kündigungsrechte o.ä.
Inzwischen wurde die Site ganz frech geändert (letzter Aufruf gestern) - z.B. trägt das hübsch gerenderte iPhone (der ausgelobte Gegenstand) jetzt eine kleine "Preisschild"-Banderole mit "4,99 pro Woche" dran (was allerdings nur danach aussieht, als könne man es alternativ für diesen Preis mieten/leasen, statt zu versuchen, es zu gewinnen!) 
Worum es sich tatsächlich dreht, steht erst unten per Verweissternchen im Kleingedruckten drunter, was aber jeder, der das zu 4,99/Woche garnicht haben will (sondern nur einmal gewinnspielen!) als für sich irrelevant übersehen wird! 
Jedenfalls bin ich über Registrierung meiner Mobilnummer für das vermeintliche einmalige Gewinnspiel unbekannterweise in deren Abofalle getappt!! So erfuhr ich von diesem Umstand erst, als ich jetzt meine Handyrechnung erhielt! Da waren mir bereits 25 Euro abgebucht worden, inzwischen nochmal 5 Euro! Natürlich habe ich sofort (und erfolgreich) mein Abo gestoppt. Aber ich fürchte, das Geld kriege ich wohl nie mehr wieder!!! Debitel jedenfalls kann mir da laut deren Antwort nicht weiterhelfen, das Geld ist jetzt weg! Ohne mein Wissen! Schätze auch, daß Widerspruch und Rückforderungen bei der Firma mein Geld nicht wiederbringt! 
Wer hat noch solche Erfahrungen gemacht, gerade mit Abzocke über die Handyrechnung? Man hört und liest hier überall von Rechnungen, Inkasso, etc. der Abzocker - bislang habe ich aber noch nichts über Abzug via Handyrechnung gefunden, wenn das Geld also schon ohne Wissens eingetrieben wurde. 
Deshalb auch bitte: Wie ist da grundsätzlich die Rechtslage bezüglich Mobilfunkrechnung und unrechtens abgebuchter Beträge, hier: bei Abofalle? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben dem Kunden?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 November 2008)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de wirbt mit 999x-ter Besucher per Mail*

Wenn man einen Teilbetrag einer Telefonrechnung bestreiten will, sollte man immer den unstreitigen Teil bezahlen und dann in einem Brief an den Telefonprovider genau darlegen, welcher Teil der Rechnung bestritten wird, und warum.
Manche Telefonprovider geben sich dabei allerdings äußerst unkulant und drohen gleich mit Anschlußsperrung und ähnlichem, auch wenn es sich um einen Rechnungspunkt für eine fremde Leistung handelt. Man sollte sich ggf. auf Ärger einstellen, Rechtsberatung über Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale wäre auch sinnvoll, um nicht in einen teuren Rechtsstreit zu laufen bzw. den Fall zu vergeigen. Da kann man einiges verkehrt machen.

Weitere Infos gibts z.B. hier:
Vorgehen bei Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug - Antispam.de


----------



## sascha (21 November 2008)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de wirbt mit 999x-ter Besucher per Mail*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Weitere Infos gibts z.B. hier:
> Vorgehen bei Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug - Antispam.de



Und hier:

Telefonrechnung zu hoch - Einspruch nach 0137 oder 0900-Betrug: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2008)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de "Gewinnspiel" | Falle über Handyrechnung!!*



stachel6462 schrieb:


> Inzwischen wurde die Site ganz frech geändert (letzter Aufruf gestern) - z.B. trägt das hübsch gerenderte iPhone (der ausgelobte Gegenstand) jetzt eine kleine "Preisschild"-Banderole mit "4,99 pro Woche" dran (was allerdings nur danach aussieht, als könne man es alternativ für diesen Preis mieten/leasen, statt zu versuchen, es zu gewinnen!)
> Worum es sich tatsächlich dreht, steht erst unten per Verweissternchen im Kleingedruckten drunter, was aber jeder, der das zu 4,99/Woche garnicht haben will (sondern nur einmal gewinnspielen!) als für sich irrelevant übersehen wird!


Was du schilderst sind die klassischen Merkmale fast aller Nutzlosseiten,  die hier besprochen werden.

Nicht erkennbare Preise in  tief versteckten AGB, wechselnde Seiteneinhalte in Abhängigkeit von der 
Art des Aufruflinks.
Im Ernstfall müßte  der "Anbieter" nachweisen, was wann sichtbar war, nicht der übertölpelte User 
seine  Unschuld.
Motto "Webseiten  sind nicht in Granit  gemeißelt"  
Deine Rechtsposition ist also sehr gut.


----------



## stachel6462 (25 November 2008)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de wirbt mit 999x-ter Besucher per Mail*

Was ist denn für den Kunden erfolgversprechender:

- beim HandyProvider Rechnungsbetrag kürzen ( - dann gibts doch aber Mahnungen, Drohungen mit Anschlußsperre, weitere Kosten dadurch, etc. - Denn sie zeigen sich nicht verantwortlich oder haftbar für die berechneten Dienste anderer, selbst wenn Abo-Falle)

- beim Abo-Abzocker das Geld zurückfordern mit Widerspruch + Begründung ( - was sie aber einmal gekriegt haben an Geld, werden sie ja nie und nimmer wieder rausrücken! Meiner Ansicht nach aussichtslos!)

Eigentlich steckt doch so der geprellte Kunde in einem wahren, ohne Wissen entstandenem Dilemma!! :unzufrieden:

Oder hat hier jemand eine andere Erfahrung oder Meinung dazu?


----------



## antola (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de "Gewinnspiel" | Falle über Handyrechnung!!*

Mir ist genau dies auch passiert :-((
Ich habe daraufhin meine Rechnung von Debitel zurückgehen lassen und den Betrag, der das Handy betraf wieder überwiesen. Leider ist mit Debitel nicht zu reden.... Sie haben mein Handy gesperrt und der Mail-Kontakt mit ihnen ist nicht erfreulich... es kommt eigentlich nur leeres Gewäsch und Hinweise auf irgendwelche Rechnungsvorschriften. Sie haben sogar behauptet, sie seien per Gesetz gezwungen Fremdanbieter abzurechnen! Konnten mir natürlich das Gesetz nicht nennen...

Ich werde jetzt also mal schriftlich der Rechnung widersprechen und nochmal abwarten. Wahrscheinlich hole ich mir eine Discount-Simkarte, mein Vertrag bei Debitel hab ich gekündigt.
Bin schon auf die nächste Rechnung gespannt... da wird sicher nochmal was von myquiz2win drauf sein, weil ich erst bei Erhalt der Handyrechnung das Abo gekündigt habe - vorher wußte ich ja garnichts davon!

Wahrscheinlich werde ich den Betrag aber schließlich doch zahlen, denn einen Anwalt kann ich mir nicht leisetn!

Bin dankbar über jeden Tip!
VG
antola



stachel6462 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr!
> :wall:
> Ich bin genau wie hier schon gepostet, über selbes per Newsletter angeworbene (und nicht als kostenpflichtig oder mit Aboverpflichtung angekündigte) Gewinnspiel in die Abofalle von ***.myquiz2win.de getappt! :warning: die URL ist inzwischen nicht mehr erreichbar, gestern war sie es noch!!!!
> Dieses Gewinnspiel auf der Site fand über Handynummer und Erhalt einer TAN per SMS statt. Daß ich damit aber automatisch in ein Gewinnspiel-Abo gerate, mit wöchentlicher Abbuchung von 4,99 € auf der Handyrechnung, ob ich mitmache oder nicht, wurde mir nicht im Entferntesten klar!
> ...


----------



## passer (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de wirbt mit 999x-ter Besucher per Mail*

Bei dieser Art von Anbietern hilft nur ein 
Prepaid Vorkasse Handy mit 0€ Guthaben. :-D


----------



## hippofan (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de wirbt mit 999x-ter Besucher per Mail*

Hallo Ihr!
Ich bin auch so dumm gewesen auf soetwas reinzufallen. Ich frage mich jetzt nur, wie ich da wieder rauskomme, da ich die Seite myquiz2win.de nicht aufrufen kann.Liegt es vielleicht an meinem Rechner oder an irgendwas anderem? 
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Lg
hippofan


----------



## magi (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: www.myquiz2win.de wirbt mit 999x-ter Besucher per Mail*

Moin,
das Forum scheint ja mit diesem Thema voll zu sein. Bin bei Vodafone u auch h´reingetappt. Ich mußte moblies Bezahlen für meinen
Vertrag sperren damit sie nicht mehr abbuchen können. Vodafone scheint hier reagiert zu haben denn auf der Seite von Myq2w.de können Vodafone Kunden mittlerweile nicht mehr teilnehmen (rote Blinkschrift: Nicht für D2 Vodafone Kunden) :smile:. Ich habe an SAT1 Akte geschrieben. Vielleicht bringen sie mal was darüber. Wenn jeder 19,96 mtl zahlt, die angebliche Hotline für 14ct an der nur ein AB angeschlossen ist, oft u selbstverständlich immer vergeblich anruft, kommt ein großer gewinnbringender Betrag für die [edit] zusammen.


----------

